# motorcycle trampin?



## eskimo (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a 1982 suzuki gs750t. Picked her up on Craigslist for $150 bucks, put im some elbow grease and about a hundred bucks in parts and she runs great now. Considering road dogging on my bike. Not sure if it is a good bike to take across the country, considering how old it is and it has about 2800 miles on it. additional information on motorcycle livin would be appreciated


----------



## eskimo (Feb 27, 2014)

Im not looking for what to pack and shit im looking for pros and cons of travelling by motorcycle


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 27, 2014)

I've ridden motorcycles, most of my life & love em ! So,going off on one,is a great idea, I feel ! That bike of yours may or may not be an issue,because of it's age,mostly due to getting parts for it !


----------



## eskimo (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking shit I might as well. The bike was cheap enough where I wouldnt feel too bad about ditching it haha


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 28, 2014)

Why not ride it around for a while & save up for a newer one


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 28, 2014)

i think traveling by motorcycle is fucking rad, and it's definitely something i hope to do someday. i love that easy rider image i get in my head of just hitting the road with a pack and a motorcycle...


----------



## kecleon (Feb 28, 2014)

Old bikrs are fine to get parts for you ve got cheap used parts and pattern and generic parts with the internet you'll find anything. I doubt you'd have much of a problem with that. Some of those 80s and early 90s jap bikes are the best built out there in my opinion. Simple enough as well. If it's comfy go for it. With 2800 miles it's got a hell of a lot of life left in it.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 28, 2014)

Ooh yeah no it has 28000 not 2800 miles. Oops . that makes sense, about being able to find parts more easily for old bikes. Im real lazy though so if something major when wrong I would just kick down the bike to someone who wants to work on it


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.


----------



## OrganVile (Jan 4, 2015)

I feel like there is plenty to discuss here and I got some topics to see if we can bring some life back to this..
I just got my bike, a 1994 Virago 1100, and plan on taking off sometime late spring. A lot of shit to do with the trip is basic topics you can find on here, but I've thought of a few motorcycle trip specifics. Like:

Shelter- Having a bike is rad because you're not limited to the 25lbs or so you can carry on your back. That in mind I was hoping to bring along my trusty backpacking tent (some haggard early 2000s model) AND a hammock. I would love to have my hammock to hang out in, but it is definately an extra. I feel like on a bike I'm gonna have to wait out some rainy days and would want the tint to chill around in. There are also motorcycle specific tents for 200 that are worth a mention. Not for me, but still kinda badass. >> http://abelbrown.com/products/nomad-tent . What I'm not sure on is how much of the hammock setup to bring. Bug net and tarp or just the nest itself? It's going to come down to how much space I have, but the cool thing with eno is i can clip the parts onto random places as well during travel, like the side of my bag.

Sleeping- I'm investing in a National park pass for sure. $80 for year long rent in all of the national parks and land reserves? Fuck yes. That aside I think another handy part to a bike is it's easier to hide than a car. I see all kinds of options like pulling off into the median from the highway in wooded areas, and anywhere outside the city doing similar things. My concern is finding a place to dwell in the cities I visit with my bike. Any ideas?

Busking- Still working out a way to mount my banjo to the back of the sissy bar. I'll get back to you on this..

Maintenance- I have basic knowledge, but this is where I fall short. Luckily I have the bike to toy around with for a while and learn before I take off. Adjusting the carbs for altitude and changing a tire on the road are two things on the top of my list to learn. I want to either fix part of one saddle bag or make a PVC carrier to keep a toolkit handy. But anything anyone knows about caring for a bike that's being driven long distance, feel more than free to shout some shit out.

Storage- I'm a welder by trade. I plan to fab up some aluminium saddle bags that I can bolt on and lock. I have heard multiple stories of people getting their bags cut off while they sleep (Actually both stories in San Francisco?) and want to avoid that shit. I'm also making a taller sissy bar that will allow me to strap on my backpack on one side and a banjo on the other. Think easy rider, if you're not already.. I've seen where people can make all kinds of interesting storage devices for their bikes, though, and if you have any rad ideas please share.

That's the main one's for now, but I have hella more to talk about if anyone finds interest in this topic again.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2015)

i've also been considering this, but i haven't been able to do much research on it. like you're saying though, i can't imagine it would be that hard to find places to pull off the road and pitch a tent. you'd really just have to drive out to the outskirts of the city each night, which i don't think would be too much of a problem.

what's the gas mileage on your bike?


----------



## OrganVile (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't got to test it out myself yet but should be around 40mpg. 100 miles for around five bucks doesn't sound bad to hop around place to place, though.


----------



## Blu (Jan 6, 2015)

OrganVile said:


> Sleeping- I'm investing in a National park pass for sure. $80 for year long rent in all of the national parks and land reserves? Fuck yes.



Haven't rubbertramped with my own vehicle as I don't own one, but this is a fantastic idea if I ever decide to. Thanks.


----------



## FLoP (May 9, 2015)

I had a fallout and had to remove my motorcycle from storage. Im going to build a crate for the dog and put gear on the side. Google motorcycle dog and youll get the idea. Ill post pics


----------



## Fungus (Sep 23, 2015)

i ride year around, but havent gotten much further than 400 mile trips. im looking to cross country on a Kawasaki Vulcan.this year once i get some new tires.


----------



## wokofshame (May 9, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread. i just bought me a motorcycle and Boy Howdy do i fucking love it! 
I have always despised driving, and have a bad habit of falling asleep whilst doing so that has almost resulted in my demise several times. There is no falling asleep on a bike, It's the perfect combination of vulnerability and perilousness, flexibility and mobility, freedom and capacity. 
When I ride, I am in the moment. 90-100% concentrated on the road and nothing else because I have to be. 
This shit rocks. I recommend buying a bike to anyone that likes a little fear and doesn't mind being in the weather and exposed. 
There are hella cheap older motorcycles out there, without really that many miles on them because very few people actually ride their bikes daily or even often. You can pick up a reliable 250cc japanese bike to start for well under $1k, if not much less.
From trains to bikes, fuck yeah. 1 week of biking and I'm a lifetime convert


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 10, 2017)

wokofshame said:


> Resurrecting this thread. i just bought me a motorcycle and Boy Howdy do i fucking love it!
> I have always despised driving, and have a bad habit of falling asleep whilst doing so that has almost resulted in my demise several times. There is no falling asleep on a bike, It's the perfect combination of vulnerability and perilousness, flexibility and mobility, freedom and capacity.
> When I ride, I am in the moment. 90-100% concentrated on the road and nothing else because I have to be.
> This shit rocks. I recommend buying a bike to anyone that likes a little fear and doesn't mind being in the weather and exposed.
> ...



Post pics of bike, you have saddle bags?


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 10, 2017)

Hate to bust your nugget, but it is possible to fall asleep while riding a motorcycle. It used to happen to me when I was riding all the time for long distances. Not super often, but it did happen.

Regardless, motorcycle are super cool and a lot of people travel with them. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 10, 2017)

palmazon said:


> I fell asleep reading Zen & The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - does that count?


AS long as you were in a happy place, sure!


----------



## James Meadowlark (May 10, 2017)

wokofshame said:


> Resurrecting this thread. i just bought me a motorcycle and Boy Howdy do i fucking love it!
> 
> This shit rocks. I recommend buying a bike to anyone that likes a little fear and doesn't mind being in the weather and exposed.



I love riding motorcycles, and have a nearly ten-year-old Triumph that's my daily driver.. The only advice I can give in this thread is that like everything, motorcycles are purposed.

If I was going to try a long trip, I'd want a touring bike- Were I to undertake a sustained voyage, say Florida to Sturgis, ND for a bike rally- It would be a total ass-whip on my current bike.. No storage, no windshield, etc. You have to make sure you either have the right ride for the trip or the sheer force of will to endure the ride. Like deciding to rubber tramp in a sub-compact vs. a class b. 

When I was younger, when I reached the point of dangerous operation/exhaustion- I actually parked my motorcycle and unpacked my backpack in an asphalt parking space at a highway rest-stop and slept as cars, trucks and semi's went all around me.. Looking back, I still think it's cool, but no way I would ever do that again.. 

Motorcycles are an amazing way to travel, and long distances can be done comfortably and happily, but you have to have the right bike.


----------



## wokofshame (May 10, 2017)

It's a touring bike. I'd like to get another locking box but they're damn expensive. Now it's summer I don't need to carry much so it's all good for now


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 10, 2017)

wokofshame said:


> It's a touring bike. I'd like to get another locking box but they're damn expensive. Now it's summer I don't need to carry much so it's all good for now



Awesome looks comfy!


----------



## wokofshame (May 11, 2017)

One thing I like so far about motorcycle touring so far is the ability to go down bike paths/ around gates to get to a campsite. I have never liked camping in car-accessible places b/c if you can get there by car, it means police can get there by car also. You can take a bike around or even under gates on logging roads, between the posts on bike paths meant to deter vehicles, and go camp somewhere the police can't just roll up on


----------



## Dunedrifter (May 12, 2017)

I like the feeling of not having to buy gas, keeping physically fit, and having minimal impact on the Earth that I get on a bicycle. I also like the slower pace of life on a bicycle; it's so easy to stop and look at a flower, find cool shit on the side of the road, and people are friendlier to you for some reason. But hey, I'm a hippy. To each their own.


----------



## UnSpentYouth (Sep 1, 2017)

This is the main reason I found this site. I have been prepping for my leave for a year now with just under 4 more years before I go. I am a mid 40's father of 3, divorced and wandering mentally. In 3 years, my kids will all be adults, and on their way to make their life their own. I am an avid motorcyclist and love to wander.

I have taken extended time on the bike wandering to test out parts. Where to sleep, how to eat, how to pack, etc. I am still int he fresh stage of learning this all but so far I have learned:

* Finding free camping isn't that hard
* Hammocks are our friend
* A comfy seat goes a long way
* Everyone wants to talk to you when you pull up on a fully packed bike


----------



## Captain Anderson (Sep 7, 2017)

Motorcycles are my life pretty much and nothing beats traveling on them. You get that freedom you don't get in a car its kinda a hard thing to describe but you just feel restricted in your car. But if you are gonna do far rides on a motorcycle I'd test it out first say go maybe a hour or 2 away and see how you and your bike holds up. My daily is my sposter I built and its not too fun riding a hour straight with straight pipe and with a 3 gallon tank so by the time I stop I'm fucking deaf and almost outta gas. I actually got a hold of a 1957 Harely panhead engine and a 1958 panhead frame so in a year or two I am gonna probably have a nice custom panhead to do long hauls on.


----------



## UnSpentYouth (Sep 7, 2017)

Same here. They are the daily thing. Nothing compares to them. I am not a fan of being caged. I love my 06 C90T touring bike. It is comfortable and has storage for all, but a 3.7 gallon tank. 130 miles and im looking for gas. When I go full time, I might be looking into a adventure bike style I think.


----------



## Captain Anderson (Sep 7, 2017)

I can probably do maybe 100 miles? haven't really tested it out tho. As you can see my bike isn't really suited for long distance its more of a around town bar hopper. I am actually looking into Enduro's tho. I just like the idea to have the ability to just say fuck it and go off road and rear appear on a main road somewhere else.


----------



## UnSpentYouth (Sep 7, 2017)

yeah same here. I want one that will be able to take on anything. If i can afford an adventure bike, otherwise like a klr 650. This is mine. It is real comfortable, just really heavy and won't take on anything that isn't pavement. For sound, I wear Bluetooth earbuds for music because V&H straight shots will make me deaf in days if I didn't.


----------



## Captain Anderson (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm actually a big fan of Kawi and a 650 is huge for an Enduro. 350's alone got some balls but honestly fuck it the more power the better especially in offroading. I am just trying to find a older Enduro but everyone around here wants a million dollars for junk.


----------



## UnSpentYouth (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh yes, the 250-450 range is great, but I personally am a bigger dude.  Me plus gear = need for weight limits higher. I started on a 78 Kawi kl250 enduro back in early 90's. It was an amazing bike. Can find mid 90's of those for 2200 or so.


----------

